# Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## florian_bock (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde

Kurz konnte ich ein paar Tage an der ligurischen Küste verbringen. Natürlich mit Angelausrüstung!
Auch dabei, meine DJI Phantom 4.

Habe mit dieser das Grundblei fast 400 Meter ins offene Meer fliegen können.
Sicher auch aufgrund mangelndem Fischerwissen meinerseits, habe ich dann nur 3 seltsame kleine Exemplare von irgendwas rausgeholt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Fisch ist?
https://youtu.be/4CaR0ZCXPe8



PS: Dezember und Januar werde ich wieder auf Sizilien verbringen. Da wäre ich sehr froh, für Tipps, wie und was ich an die Rute hängen soll, für nen Auswurf von 400 Meter 
Besten Dank.

Grüsse
Flo


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Sehr coole Aufnahmen, erstaunlich wie weit man mit so einer Drohne kommt.




florian_bock schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Fisch ist?



Ich würde sagen, dass es ein Schermesserfisch (Xyrichtys novacula) ist. Der hat die selbe stumpfe Kopfform.
Was nicht zum Schermesserfisch passt, ist aber die zweigeteilt aussehende Rückenflosse.


----------



## Brutzlaff (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Coole Nummer... Wie hast du das denn mit der Auslösung realisiert??#6


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Sehr geile Idee den Köder so auf Weite zu bringen wie man sie mit werfen nie erreichen wird :l


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kuhl!#6


----------



## florian_bock (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Dank für Eure positiven Rückmeldungen!!
@Brutzlaff:
Ganz einfach. Ein kleiner Hacken aus Draht (ist glaub im Video zu sehen) an die Drohne binden. Oberhalb des Vorfaches einfach die Schlaufe einhängen. Dann rausfliegen. Beim Drehen der Drohne zieh sich die Schlaufe selbst aus dem Hacken, aufgrund Zug der Schnurr und dem Gewicht.
:vik:


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass dir das Mobo nicht in die Schnur gefahren ist. Die Musik ist falsch ausgesteuert und nervt. 
Ansonsten, tolle Idee, gut umgesetzt. Schöner Video.


----------



## Carsten_ (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Du lässt eine 1300,- Drohne 400m weit aufs Meer rausfliegen?

 Krasse Aktion 
 Cooles Video!


----------



## florian_bock (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Du lässt eine 1300,- Drohne 400m weit aufs Meer rausfliegen?
> 
> Krasse Aktion
> Cooles Video!



öhhmmm.... jep! das ding fliegt ja! 
bin auch schon bei leichtem regen und natürlich über den wundeschönen thunersee in der schweiz geflogen, zum beispiel hier: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5RF8-fIT3k


----------



## wusel345 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kann mir rmal irgend jemand erklären, was das noch mit dem eigentlichen Sinn des Angelns zu tun hat? Irgendwann sitzt ein Angler an der Küste von Calais und sein Köder liegt vor der britischen Küste. Der Drill wird der Oberhammer!


----------



## buttweisser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Kann mir rmal irgend jemand erklären, was das noch mit dem eigentlichen Sinn des Angelns zu tun hat? Irgendwann sitzt ein Angler an der Küste von Calais und sein Köder liegt vor der britischen Küste. Der Drill wird der Oberhammer!



Endlich mal eine vernünftige Meinung. Irgendwann gibt es noch den Angelhaken mit Videokamera und dazu eine App, damit man genau verfolgen kann, was gerade am Haken passiert. Und noch mal, es ist ein Haken und kein Hacken.


----------



## offense80 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Mein Gott nun regt euch doch nicht so auf, ihr braucht es ja nicht nachmachen. Aber hier so rum zu maulen ist auch nicht die feine Art.


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Was wäre die Menschheit wenn sie so was  nicht machen würde? Wir würden noch auf Bäumen hocken.
Angelhaken die von Kameras überwacht werden gibt es schon eine Weile und eine App dazu auch.
Wenn du dich über die Rechtschreibung hier aufregen willst, hast du hier im Forum ein reiches Betätigungsfeld.


----------



## florian_bock (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Kann mir rmal irgend jemand erklären, was das noch mit dem eigentlichen Sinn des Angelns zu tun hat? Irgendwann sitzt ein Angler an der Küste von Calais und sein Köder liegt vor der britischen Küste. Der Drill wird der Oberhammer!



Ich denke, es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Angelarten/-techniken. Welche als einzig Wahre bezeichnet wird weiss ich nicht. Aber es gibt ja auch Angler, die stecken ihre Rute hinten aufs Boot und fahren umher. Ist das Angeln? Ja klar, finde ich.
Oder solche, die eine Fake-Mücke stundenlang knapp über der Wasseroberfläche herpeitschen. Ist das Angeln? Ja klar, finde ich.
Und dann ich, der seine Wurfdistanz von 80m mithilfe eines sehr geilen technischen Teils um 300m verlängert. Ist das Angeln? Ja klar, finde ich.

Liebe Grüsse
Flo


----------



## Mollebulle (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

... na ja, wenn aber gleichzeitig mehrere Drohnen über den Anglern dröhnen  ist es erstens mit der Ruhe Essig und zweitens wirds ein schönes "Schnurgemenge" auf dem Wasser geben.
Davon abgesehen wie willste denn auf 400 Meter die Pose sehen, geschweige denn anschlagen ?!?


----------



## Kotzi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Gibt auf Youtube auch Videos, wo mit der Drohne raubende Thunfische 
gespottet werden, und dann wird der Köder direkt serviert.

Super Sache!

Achja:

Früher war alles besser.
So wie ich das mache ist das richtig.
Alles was ich nicht verstehe macht mich böse.
Tradition!Tradition!

Laaaaaangweilig.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,

ich finde auch -> coole Idee !

*Und wer im ASV Greven ist, der kennt nur Verbote und Gängelung von Anderen -> Wie der Verband so der Verein so das Mitglied!

*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen wie willste denn auf 400 Meter die Pose sehen, geschweige denn anschlagen ?!?



Telefonpose verwenden, wenn was is, ruft die an!


Die Drohne ist die Segelpose von heute,
die Jungs von gestern dürfen ja ihre Köder weiterhin rausrudern!|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,



> Davon abgesehen wie willste denn auf 400 Meter die Pose sehen, geschweige denn anschlagen ?!?



Spinnacker an die Drohne und die Drohne ist dann eine Flugpose - Klappt auf 400 Meter |bigeyes


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> die Drohne ist dann eine Flugpose



...aber nur 1x wenn der erste Hai abzieht :q:q:q


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,



> aber nur 1x wenn der erste Hai abzieht


Dann taugen die Drohnenmotoren nix :m:m:m:m


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ein Futterboot is doch nicnts anderes. Ich find das ne gute Idee.


----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Laaangweilig - gibts doch schon längst ;P
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA-4wcaRM9w

Ich finds interessant, auch wenn mir das zu viel Klimbim zum mitschleppen wäre.
#h


----------



## Kotzi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4

Das mit den Kites ist aber nochmal stationärer.
Finde das total pfiffig, ohne Boot ist man manchmal sonst vollkommen aufgeschmissen.


----------



## florian_bock (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Laaangweilig - gibts doch schon längst ;P
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA-4wcaRM9w
> 
> Ich finds interessant, auch wenn mir das zu viel Klimbim zum mitschleppen wäre.
> #h



Ich weiss, irgendwoher musst ich ja die idee nehmen


----------



## hennykanu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Florian 
 so eine Drohne hab ich auch aber ohne FPV.
 Deine Aufnahmen sind gei....... und machen Lust auf mehr
 Das Ausbringen des Köders hab ich noch nie gemacht und
 schon viele Köder abgerissen um über die 2 Sandbank zu kommen. Wurde abgespeichert.
 Nerven kann ich keinen da meisten keiner im Umkreis von 8 km ist 
 Hast Du mehr videos von Luftaufnahmen
 und womit schneidest Du
 Gruß Frank


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Alle die auch probieren wollen.
Und nich viel Geld reinstecken wollen.
Am 31. 10. hat Aldi so eine Drohne für wenig Geld im Angebot,mit Kamera und CO...


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde auch -> coole Idee !
> 
> ...



Geiler Post. Was du nicht alles weiß. Kennst du den Verein überhaupt, mal vorsichtig gefragt? #h


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



phirania schrieb:


> Alle die auch probieren wollen.
> Und nich viel Geld reinstecken wollen.
> Am 31. 10. hat Aldi so eine Drohne für wenig Geld im Angebot,mit Kamera und CO...



Moin K.-H., das Ding soll angeblich eine Reichweite von nur 30m haben. Nix fürs Angeln, das ist ein Spielzeug.


----------



## phirania (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Na ja um bei der netten Nachbarin ins Badezimmer zu schauen...|rolleyes
Reichts immer.


----------



## exstralsunder (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dann taugen die Drohnenmotoren nix :m:m:m:m



Die hier scheinen was zu taugen...wenn auch am Limit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iba7kCnkFos


----------



## hennykanu (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Für alle einen Tipp die sich für so eine Drohne interessieren:

 Nehmt Abstand von Drohen die über WLan gesteuert werden
 also Handy Tablet etc.
 Die Reichweite ist hier begrenzt Ausnahme Bebop mit Controller.

 Tipp Schaut in der Bucht  nach DJY Phantom, Bebop
 Blade 350
 Letztere  bekommt Ihr gebraucht für wenige  Euro da
 alle Modellflieger immer das neueste brauchen

 Die Blade ist eine Arbeitsdrohne sehr stabil normale billige 
 Modellakkus ca 15 Minuten Flugzeit. Hohe Reichweite ich
 denke an 1 KM und hohe Tragkraft Und......!!!
 einen Schalter dann kommt sie von allein zurück an den Platz
 wo Ihr gestartet seit.
 Hier wär so ein Ding:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blade350QX2-/291918139567?hash=item43f7ad50af:g:UagAAOSwcLxYCe1o
 hat mal über 300 € gekostet.
 Die Dinger fliegen so stabil das Ihr an den Kufen rütteln könnt ohne sie aus der Ruhe zu bringen.
 3 Modi. Anfänger da macht sie alles automatisch
 bis Könner da müsst Ihr aussteuern
 Gruß Frank


----------



## Skott (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Die hier scheinen was zu taugen...wenn auch am Limit:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iba7kCnkFos



Der Typ in dem Video hat doch wohl 'nen Sockenschuss, holt
den Fisch bei 2:35 aus dem Wasser, rennt zu seiner Familie, um ihn zu zeigen, anschließend zurück, um ihn bei 4:07 wieder zu
releasen....#q#q#q:e:e

Das sind 92 Sekunden an der Luft für den Fisch, ich würde diesen Typen gerne mal sehen, wenn er für 92 Sekunden unter
Wasser gedrückt wird...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,

der ist freilich nicht ganz sauber. Wahrscheinlich zu heiß gebadet worden oder mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Hochglanz-Fotosessions vom heiligen Matze Koch auch locker 90 Sekunden dauern....

Aber ihr habt Recht, ist beides nicht ok!

Björn


----------



## Nordan (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der ist freilich nicht ganz sauber. Wahrscheinlich zu heiß gebadet worden oder mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen.
> 
> ...



Tippe drauf, dass bei dem die Muttermilch sauer war:q


Ich bin zwar gerne für Neuerungen, sehe aber Drohnen (und auch Futterboote!!!!) sehr kritisch, da man damit quasi überall hinkommt. Ich krieg da immer ein doofes Gefühl, weil es so verlockt den Fischen auch noch ins letzte Versteck nach zufahrn/fliegen.

Kann ich den Fisch nicht erreichen, hat er Gück gehabt. Ein Depp der beisst kommt schon noch vorbei.


----------



## dieangeln (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hammer coole Drohne


----------



## KxKx2 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich werde mir demnächst einen Überwachungssateliten mieten und dann Raketen abfeuern, das nenne ich dann 100%ige Fanggarantie :vik:
Wie kann man uns nur das schönste Hobby, so kaputtmachen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Und dann noch auf 400m einen ordentlichen Anschlag durchbringen#d:q:q:q
Grüße, Klaus


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> ...Wie kann man uns nur das schönste Hobby, so kaputtmachen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q...





omg, was kann man sich da mal wieder schön aufregen #d


in der südsee und wohl nur nicht da wird seit ewig mit flugdrachen gefischt: drachen starten und an der schnur oberflächenköder sausen lassen.

hirn eben #6  


und dann bin ich auch sicher, dass so einige die sich aufregen auch schon mal mit nem ferngesteuerten modellboot... usw. usw.

idee find ich gut, das video ebenso aaaaber der hintergrundlärm, ey, geht gar nicht.
urheberrechte bedacht???



oops, jetzt erst realisiert: drachen & futterboote wurden schon genannt. alles richtig :m


----------



## Roter Piranha (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Beim brandungsangeln schlägt man generell so gut wie nie an. Der Fisch hakt sich durch das blei selber.  Oder meinst du das auf nur 100m mit monofile der Anschlag durch kommt|uhoh:

Das mit der Drohne ist ne coole Sache. Aber was soll denn noch alles mit. Und ich glaub wenn man bei einem cup damit ankommt,werden wohl die Nachbarn ihre bleie in der Drohne parken :q


----------



## Keyless (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ja das mit der Drohne ist ne coole Sache, soweit du bereit bist bei jedem Köderausbringen 800,- zu riskieren.
 Das is ne DJI Phantom3-4 (ok also nur 650-bis). 
 Von den Rechtlichen Sachen in Deutschland will ich gar nicht erst Anfangen, geht bei Versicherung(bindend!) no fly Zonen und Flug nur auf Sicht los.
 Flugzeit ist was bei 25min +unter Idealbedingungen(Wind sollte auch unter1bf sein), real eher 20-, also viele Wechselackus mitnehmen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## KxKx2 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Und dann auf 400m drillen, was für eine Tierquälerrei#q
 Warnhupe und Fernglas nicht vergessen, falls Boote, Schwimmer, oder Surfer in der Gegend sind.:q:q:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Keyless schrieb:


> Von den Rechtlichen Sachen in Deutschland will ich gar nicht erst Anfangen...



Dann halt damit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXgqrXvnzU

Ok, evtl brauchts dafür in Deutschland nen Waffenschein :q


----------



## Keyless (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Den Waffenschein bist du dann aber ganz schnell los in Deutschland


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Und dann auf 400m drillen, was für eine Tierquälerrei#q
> Warnhupe und Fernglas nicht vergessen, falls Boote, Schwimmer, oder Surfer in der Gegend sind.:q:q:q



geh doch petra :m


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXgqrXvnzU

Gute alternative gegenüber von Futterboote oder Dr0hnen


----------



## Keyless (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Macht ihr das eigentlich Absichtlich mit Petra? Die nennen sich Peta soweit mir bekannt.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Manche wissen halt, dass bei jeder korrekten Benennung dieser Ökofaschos deren Google 
Counter zählt, die sind so schon präsent genug, braucht man denen nicht mehr bei helfen!
Deshalb Petra, die hat nix dagegen!

Jürgen


----------



## Keyless (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Achso, alles klar also Absicht(habe schon gezweifelt), demnächst nur noch Petra:m.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

#6 guter Jürgen #6


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Drone - Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kann man auch selber bauen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lCv3ht5Wz0


----------

